

Radical 314mpg VW XL1 revealed - robin_reala
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/geneva-motor-show-2013/radical-314mpg-vw-xl1-revealed

======
chayesfss
I've been keeping an eye on this for a few years, I'm sure it'll be expensive
but that being said, I never thought I'd be in a 46k volt either... please
bring us this vehicle.

